# Hello! Newbie here



## La-Fiaba (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum, but no to Italy. Been here 3 years now, so it's starting to feel like home 

I do run my own business with so if I can help anyone out with business questions I will try. I'm also a horse rider & instructor so if you've any horsey questions fire away!

Currently I'm in a tiny village in Tuscany, just moved from Florence so is a bit quiet, but better for horse riding than Florence at least 

Have a good 'un everyone!


----------



## suesi (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, I too am new to this forum ! In the future we would like to consider a move to Italy but it would have to be somewhere I could take my horse and I may also need to work. I too am an instructor (BHS qualified) and freelance here in the UK. I also love Tuscany but also Umbria and the Lazio region. Can you give me any info on which areas are horse friendly/knowledgable ?? I am currently learning Italian but am far from fluent at the moment !


----------



## whitebird (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello to La-Fiaba and Suesi. I am also new to the forum and will be in San Marino for the summer. Unfortunately, I'm not a horse rider.


----------



## Zen-Ghost (May 9, 2011)

I'm also a newbie. Working toward relocating early 2012 so I am scanning everything with an eye on learning from other's experiences.

Best
Alan


----------



## AnnLyLarae (Dec 20, 2020)

I’m 25 and will be moving to the Province of Brescia in a few months. I’m in the process of learning Italian (just started a few weeks ago). I’ve been riding/training horses for over 15 years. I’ve been trying to find information on the horse community in the area, but keep coming up short. I really want to find some where I can take dressage & jumping lessons in the area. Would you have any tips or recommendations? Thank you!


La-Fiaba said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum, but no to Italy. Been here 3 years now, so it's starting to feel like home
> 
> I do run my own business with so if I can help anyone out with business questions I will try. I'm also a horse rider & instructor so if you've any horsey questions fire away!
> 
> ...


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Ann the OP hasn't posted in almost ten years. Unlikely they'll answer. Go to Google and search

salto a cavallo Brescia

The first few results at least should get you started.


----------

